# New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III controller.



## countryguy (Dec 10, 2014)

Ohhhh  I went and did it this time!   LOL.   We are going from hobby mill to a final (yeah.... we all say that huh! :lmao purchase on a larger mill.

Went to an AWESOME Cleveland location today and had 3 to select from.  Nice to get your pick of the litter since new machines are the shops bread and butter.  Between a hurco R8, Supermax VMC30 CNC and Supermax VMC40 No CNC.  We went with the SuperMax VMC30 3 axis CNC servo setup (DC 90V motors) via AB Bandit III CNC controller.   (pic below)     I will admit, I've read some pretty poor review of the Bandit III but expected to most likely convert to a Mach 3 or Linux CNC (w/ help from my Pals here!)  when I can!   


*Couple questions:  *
1) Anyone here know if the AB Bandit III and if it's a keeper?   I see really really poor posts about it! 
2) I know there are Mach3 server conversion kits out there...  I just want to reuse the DC Motors and get the updated controller.   
3) Here are a few CNC servo retros. I hear about Logitrol but cannot find  a site for them.  any others?  
http://www.ajaxcnc.com/mach3-cnc-control-systems/
http://machmotion.com/cnc-kits/milling-machine-controls.html


The Mill.


----------



## sgisler (Dec 10, 2014)

Sweet! Went from a mini mill to a 3 axis Bridgeport Eztrak myself and loving it! Can't comment on the Bandit, just had to get in a 'congrats!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 11, 2014)

I owned a Bandit and ran it for ten years until about 2002. Use the control till it dies and then toss it. It may last if its working now and survives the trip to your place. Don't even think about repair at this point, they are out of business, and you'd be scrounging the bottom of the used parts bin.

My two cents, LinuxCNC would be the best control replacement. You've got to be a bit of a geek (that's me) to get this going.

Karl

PS I'd double check about them being AC servos. That seems rather unlikely to me. Most likely you have the standard DC servo. Look and see what brand and model servo drive you have inside the cabinet.


----------



## countryguy (Dec 11, 2014)

*Which Linux Server controlleR? was: New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III controller.*

Thanks for the note on the motors.  You are spot on!  90VDC If I recall....  So that said, I am looking for a DC 90V servo kit for Mach3/Linux CNC then.       Can you offer what Servo to PC controller you used?   I'm fully Linux capable.  SUSE, RHEL, which do you use for LinuxCNC?       I recalled being told that to setup the Quill for manual I needed to supply 110AC to a simple full wave rectifer and filter set to run the motor.      He sold (gave) me a small mountable AC to DC power box  w/ frd/rvw/ and toggles he uses on the big rigs for the quill.    Pics coming when I can. 

So for now-  I simply need to understand if I can run the Bandit III from my Cam (Dolphin Cam) and I'm doubtful as now I understand it's from the late 70's.  




Karl_T said:


> I owned a Bandit and ran it for ten years until about 2002. Use the control till it dies and then toss it. It may last if its working now and survives the trip to your place. Don't even think about repair at this point, they are out of business, and you'd be scrounging the bottom of the used parts bin.
> 
> My two cents, LinuxCNC would be the best control replacement. You've got to be a bit of a geek (that's me) to get this going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Which Linux Server controlleR? was: New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III control*



countryguy said:


> Thanks for the note on the motors.  You are spot on!  90VDC If I recall....  So that said, I am looking for a DC 90V servo kit for Mach3/Linux CNC then...



You likely already have servo amps and power supply that will work with LinuxCNC.  If not, shop eBay for AMC servo amps, they go REAL CHEAP there. I'll help you with exact model numbers if you get there. if you don't already have a suitable 90 DC supply, they are easy and cheap to make.

IMHO, Mach does NOT handle servos well. You can buy a special step servo drive, but Mach will still just send steps out with no closed loop feedback. OTOH, LinuxCNC closes the servo loop.

Karl


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Which Linux Server controlleR? was: New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III control*



countryguy said:


> ...
> So for now-  I simply need to understand if I can run the Bandit III from my Cam (Dolphin Cam) and I'm doubtful as now I understand it's from the late 70's.



This is called a POST, you need one for bandit, shouldn't be a big deal at all.

Outside chance its not listed, then you modify a generic POST for your needs. There's GOT to be somebody out there that's already traveled this road before you.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Which Linux Server controlleR? was: New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III control*



Karl_T said:


> This is called a POST, you need one for bandit, shouldn't be a big deal at all.
> 
> Outside chance its not listed, then you modify a generic POST for your needs. There's GOT to be somebody out there that's already traveled this road before you.




+1 what Karl_T said


----------



## countryguy (Dec 12, 2014)

*Bandit 3 and excitement.   .  New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III controller.*

Everyone,  Thanks!   I found Len Albright of AB-Bandit 1 to 4  and ShadowCNC fame!  
https://plus.google.com/113793176012922878008/about?gl=us&hl=en

He has manuals for sale.  Still does the repairs and board swaps, etc.   Great and friendly guy.  Spent some time chatting with him. 

He notes the servo motors should be quad-diff and the Bandit III should work fine w/ a Fanuc type post.  Will see as i dig in and learn.    Research indicates that Many vendors CNC products claim some level of 'Fanuc' g-code but you need to dig in to manuals etc. ..  I'll get there.  Looking forwards to firing it all up.   

Part II in a few months time will be the decision to move the system over to Mach3 or LinuxCNC    Ajax has a nice setup (less servos) for about 2K if I can reuse my motors.  http://www.ajaxcnc.com/mach3-cnc-control-systems/

Or-  It runs well enough for my Son to simply leave as-is.  The CPU and I/O boards on that thing are Ginormous!   I think the lights will go Dim when it starts crushing bits along.  ;-)


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Bandit 3 and excitement.   .  New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III controller.*



countryguy said:


> Everyone,  Thanks!   I found Len Albright of AB-Bandit 1 to 4  and ShadowCNC fame!
> https://plus.google.com/113793176012922878008/about?gl=us&hl=en
> 
> He has manuals for sale.  Still does the repairs and board swaps, etc.   Great and friendly guy.  Spent some time chatting with him.



WOW, Len helped me in the 90s. he was a great guy then.

If you can get your bandit running, use it as is. IIRC, my bandit had a whopping 30K of program memory. taught me to write efficient looping Gcode.

FWIW, my unit was TERRIBLE  at any file transfer or drip feed. its why I sent it on down the road.


----------



## countryguy (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Bandit 3 and excitement.   .  New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III controller.*

yeah,  I saw your posts on CNCzone ;-)    think I should keep it or chuck it?  



Karl_T said:


> WOW, Len helped me in the 90s. he was a great guy then.
> 
> If you can get your bandit running, use it as is. IIRC, my bandit had a whopping 30K of program memory. taught me to write efficient looping Gcode.
> 
> FWIW, my unit was TERRIBLE  at any file transfer or drip feed. its why I sent it on down the road.


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Bandit 3 and excitement.   .  New Mill purchase!  VMC30 supermax CNC w/ Bandit III controller.*



countryguy said:


> yeah,  I saw your posts on CNCzone ;-)    think I should keep it or chuck it?



You had just as well try to use it a while. If it breaks I wouldn't put much money/time into it. CNC has come a long way in the 35 years sense the Bandit came out.

Karl


----------

